# Just saying hello



## Little_Shoto (Aug 16, 2002)

After being a lurker for the past few weeks, I finally decided to register.

I started training in Shotokan a little over a month ago (I take my test for my blue belt next week   )

I look forward to some good discusions on Karate ..and perhaps you all can tell me when my feet will stop hurting!! :rofl:


----------



## Shoto Tiger (Aug 16, 2002)

Hiya

Good name by the way 

You may have a slightly different belt system than myself, but I am surprised you are grading after such a short time?  Is this normal?  The clubs I have visited here do a grading every 3 months and we do 2 classes of 2 hours a week.  Just wondered how often you trained and how long and what your grading included?

Welcome to the board btw...I haven't been here long either but they seem like a real friendly bunch here


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 16, 2002)

Testing is done every 2 months at my school. I suppose I moved along quickly because of my previous experiences in MA. I practiced TKD for approx. 2 years ...but that was a different life time. 

Our belts are: white, blue, blue, green, purple, brown, black.

As far as class schedule: they are held twice a week. I practice at home for approx. 2 hours a day 3 times a week as well.


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 16, 2002)

I forgot to add: grading for the first blue (which I am going for) is very easy:

Basic form: 
1)lunge punch 4 times going forward and 4 going back
2) rising block 4 times going forward and 4 going back
3) Outside block 4 times going forward and 4 going back
4) Inside-outside block 4 times forward, 4 times back
5) Front snap kick 4 times forward, spin block, 4 more snap kicks, and spin block.

Kata:
Taikyoko Shodon (sp?)

Spirit:
Sensei told us the most important part of this testing period is spirit and understand the basic commands.


----------



## Shoto Tiger (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks Little Shoto,

Sounds very similar to my first grading too.  Have you found many similarities at all between TKD and Shoto?

What made you change?  Or are you doing both at the same time?

oh...sorry to ask so many questions btw...hehehe

I'll be quiet now


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 16, 2002)

not a problem  I'm actually stuck at work now ...and who actually wants to do work????

As far as similarities go ...I know that the a lot of the kata's are similar. The stances are quite different ...at least I think so since I've only done front stance and once tried a horse (??) stance since I started Shotokan.

My initial impression is TKD is more kicking oriented. My Sensei says that kicking in Shotokan tournaments, unless you are a very fast kicker, will cause you to lose.


----------



## fissure (Aug 16, 2002)

Shoto Tiger , where in Sussex are you?I used to live in Crawley and trained at a Shotokan club at Ifield High (sorry, I can't remember the English word for it - Secondary maybe?) School.This was 16 yrs. ago, the instructors where Jim Logan and Robin Dale.It's been so long that I can't remember where in Sussex , Crawley is!Anyway, I'm sure you train somewhere else, but maybe you or your sensei have heard of either the club or instructors?Just a shot in the dark from half way around the world.


----------



## Shoto Tiger (Aug 17, 2002)

Hiya fissure,

No problem, I train at Sussex University in Falmer, just outside Brighton.  My Sensei is Zoltan Dienes, who used to teach at Cambridge Uni Shotokan.  I will definately ask him if he recognises either name when I see him next week.

Small world eh?


----------



## fissure (Aug 17, 2002)

Real small world! I spent many summer days on the pebbles at Brighton beach.My family and I just got back from the beach here in West Palm - I miss many things from my homeland, the beach isn't one of them.
There seems to be several Shotokan players from England here on Martial Talk.You guys should get a thread going somewhere.Oh, and don't leave me out!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2002)

I recently started studying Shotokan off-and-on with an instructor who passes through town infrequently.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiddies,
 How does a Shotokan Tourney work anyhow? I've done Kenpo tourneys and TKD tourneys, but have never had the pleasure of a Shotokan Tourney.
Welcome to the board!:asian:


----------



## fissure (Aug 17, 2002)

It's been MANY years since I competed in a Shotokan tournament, but as I remember- It's basically a point tournament but almost everthing goes.Sweeps, trapping/grabbing, takedowns, scoring on a downed apponent,ect. are all part of the 'fun and games'.Contact is still minimal but there is more room for error than most other point tournys.All in all it's great as far as competition 'types' go.If they could combine this with WTF style contact, I might even break out my sparring gear again!


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 19, 2002)

From what I have heard, they also have kata competitions.


----------



## fissure (Aug 19, 2002)

Most forms competition works pretty much the same way.I did'nt think Hollywood1340 was asking about the kata aspect.I do know you have to perform Shotokan kata only!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2002)

MPEGs and diagrams:
http://www.ozwebart.com.au/kua/kata.htm


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the link 

I know I'm not going to have a problem doing Taikyoko Shodan tonight on my test ...but I am worried about the next one ...I am horrible at memorizing stuff heh.

:asian:


----------



## Shoto Tiger (Aug 20, 2002)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 20, 2002)

I will 

Today is going to be an extremely busy day for me. I hope I make it down to my dojo in time for the test. I am application process with the California Highway Patrol ..so I have to drive approx. 70 miles north of my work (where I am now ...which is 30 miles north from my home) to get the my interview, then drive 100 miles south to my house to get my gi ..then drive about 15 miles to get my my dojo all by 7:00 this evening!


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, my son and I both passed out tests last night.  1st belt down ...500  million to go


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2002)

That's great!

Is there a ceremony, like pinning on the belts or something?


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 21, 2002)

There is a ceremony on Thursday evening. I assume will be be kneeling down, remove out old belts and pass them to Sensei, then he will pass us our new belts. 

Is that how it is normally done?


----------

